
The Prophet of Envy - apollinaire
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2018/12/20/rene-girard-prophet-envy/
======
it
If I only want what others seem to want, then where did all the wanting begin?

~~~
photojosh
Girard addresses this in the chapter in 'Things Hidden' on "Hominization", ie
how we transitioned from just another ape into humans. The time we spent as
helpless infants increased as we evolved, and so the requirement to closely
imitate our mother, family, society, became essential to survival.

